# Are we in over our heads?



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to take a moment and get an outside perspective from all of you, actual cruisers. My girlfriend and I are aspiring cruisers, potentially ten days away from putting our vessel in the water and setting off. The story goes that we purchased our Seafarer 34 two and a half years ago and have meticulously restored her to a very seaworthy and capable vessel. This has included new rigging, additional bulkheads and reinforcements, titanium chainplates, heavy duty ground tackle, and largely everything else new. We have lived and breather this project and sailing in general for the last two years. My experience is sailing during high school and a six week trip from Florida through the Caribbean a few years ago. My girlfriends has none but is capable in every way. My family is very worried for us and that has caused my stress and concern to go up. We are in Saratoga Springs NY and we plan on putting the boat into the Hudson and making our way to the city. From there we plan on moving down the coast to the ICW and on to Florida. I feel we are prepared, we know the dangers and have covered every base we can. Our house is sold and one of our vehicles and we are a stones throw away from being done with out possessions and hopefully having the boat complete minus some interior trim. Our options as I see them are: proceed as planned, ship the vessel to more temperate area and use/practice/finish her entirely, put her on the dry for the winter and finish her that way while working and probably being totally miserable the entire time. I am upset and worried because you want you family to approve but maybe its a sign that they don't. Can anyone out there relate? Does anyone, given our lack of experience, see serious flaw in our plans and route? I am overwhelmed by it all, such a huge life change and so much to do, I would value anyone's opinion on this, thoughtful opinion. Thanks

-Derrick


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Derrick. Welcome to SailNet.

In a nutshell, you have little and your GF has no sailing experience. You've sold everything and are planning on living on the boat, sailing it, and you're having a panic attack.

You're going to get responses from "that's how we did it and we lived to love the lifestyle" to "you really should at least know how to sail first." In the end you need to go with your gut and determine how much risk you're willing to deal with.

Liveaboard cruisers or not, the major flaw I see is that you sold your house before you even sailed the boat you intend to make your cruising home. I tried to read between the lines and I may be wrong, but it sounds like the boat has been on the hard for the two years you upgraded it? So you haven't even spent any time living on it over weekends or a week or two to see how it will really work as a living space? That could bite you. I also think that if you had more sailing experience perhaps your and your family's anxiety wouldn't be as high. 

I see no reason to panic, however. Go with your gut. If you decide to put the boat in the water and actually give it a trial run first before making a commitment to sail off into the sunset, what difference does that make? If after you try it and you change your mind, rent an apartment and regroup. Or live on the boat in the marina or sail locally and regroup.

It doesn't seem to me that anything you are doing doesn't have an escape plan. Relax. Breathe.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

hell I'm not even good with my own plan to go cruising

Take your time, pick your weather, have a back-up plan for each stop in case you need to change plans.............. and have fun learning on the way. No way to learn other than doing and it doesn't really matter if you do by staying local or along the way to somewhere else.


----------



## wannabsailor (Jul 9, 2012)

Yea, yea, yea,… and all those who told you not to do it will be so envious when you return and say things like “ I wish I could have,” or… “I wish I would have” done something like that, or “you have so many wonderful memories,… I’m so jealous… “ 
blah, blah, blah. My 79 year old Grandmother did the exact same thing you are talking about a few years ago and she never sailed a day in her life until she was 75 years old.
You either need to get excited about the adventure and jump in with both feet or sell the boat and cry about it the rest of your life.

(note the word "adventure") Have a ball buddy, it will be the time of your life!


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol, I want to be excited and have been until i get family members on the phone, we have put so much into this! I keep telling people that this is how some people retire. We sold the house because we couldn't stand one more winter in upstate NY, and we have spent so much time in the vessel fitting her out I can't see any problems arising in terms of its space and accommodations. I think its normal to doubt yourself but I think taking a chance in life is also the best way to live sometimes. We knew what we couldn't do anymore, and this was a great option for us when we looked at it years ago. Thanks for the encouragement and words of wisdom. And just to be clear I think I have a fairly good idea in terms of sailing, I haven't seen a hurricane or huge seas except for once but I understand storm tactics and the boat is ready, that I can say with confidence. More input would be great, anyone else?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

What could possibly go wrong?:laugher


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

We have done the trip you describe and providing you pick weather windows, have a good engine and are practically minded you should not have any serious problems. You obviously know how to put the sails up, reef them and get them down...many start of with less ability!

Do get SeaTow and or Boat US towing insurance.

Good luck Phil


----------



## reduc (Sep 19, 2014)

The only thing that surprises me is that while "We have lived and breathe[d] this project and sailing in general for the last two years" - but no actual sailing happened?

Outside of that I'd say go for it, but be aware of your current ability - always have a plan for ducking into port or staying longer than you might want if the weather is much outside of your comfort level (while still being willing to push yourselves in reasonable steps).


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't sense that Seafarer is the one having the panic attack, it seems to be his family.

Some people simply cannot wrap their minds around a sea-bound life. It's not the norm in our culture. The cultural "norm" in the U.S. is high-school, college degree, desk job for the rest of your working life, with 2.5 kids and a house wit a white picket fence. Retirement in a safe, warm place, then oblivion.

I'm 42 years old with 20 years in the US Navy. I served on nuclear submarines and in the desert with a coastal warfare unit. I have so many skills that translate over to boat ownership and maintenance. 

I'm a grown man and my parents STILL flipped out when I told them that I would be locally living aboard my Pearson 30, and I wasn't even going long-range cruising! They were terrified that I was going to freeze to death in the winter time.

My parents know little of sailing and even less of living aboard a boat. Since they had no knowledge with which to criticize me, I told them to mind their own damned business and that I would be fine.

It's YOUR life. Live it how you choose.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Derrick,

This is a great time of year to sail. If you don't want to spend the winter in NY, and the boat is ready, put her in the water and start heading south. You need a shake down cruise anyway. If things are going well, keep on going. If you discover any issues that need addressing you could deal with them along the way or beat it back home It's not like you're in a foreign country with no access to services. Will you need to work? Do you have portable skills? Or have you saved sufficient funds to get you through for several months? ( rhetorical) 

You could make it down to Annapolis for the boat show. Then you'll have plenty of company heading south. You can avoid hurricanes and huge seas easily enough on a coastal/inland trip. ( that, to ease the family concerns) 

Don't know what to say about Family.. you've had a few years to prepare them. Family will always worry.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

You should do just fine 

As others have said pick your weather windows and there is no shame in turning around if you don't like the conditions. 

The first bit is going to be the toughest for a while. Once you get into the Chesapeake and start to ' run the ditch ' South it will be easy going.


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,
We live just north of you, near Gore Mountain,and last winter was so horrible, I actually talked to my husband about moving to Florida or a warm place in the winters when I retire in two years!!! It was incredibly long and depressing. 

I think you should follow your plan, very, very cautiously. You are going to be traveling through the East River, right, and then along the Jersey shore. I don't know where the ICW starts, but we are inexperienced, very, and if we did this, we would stay in the ICW and motor as much as possible. When you get south, then you can practice. Are you crossing to the Bahamas?? I would be sure that my skills were very good before doing that, but I think you can be safe by motoring and watching the weather. 

You only live once, and if you are careful, you can do this and live long. Just be very cautious. If I were retired now, I would do this now, also, being very, very careful. (I'm a coward at heart!) But you sound young, and you will kick yourself if you let your family talk you out of this.
Best of luck and happy sailing!
Nancy


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

"In over your heads?" I'm with most of the others, not at all, in my opinion...

Certainly understandable you're having last minute jitters... But as long as your girlfriend in still onboard with the plan, I'd say you're good to go... You've got a wonderful, solid boat in that Seafarer, sounds like you've been very deliberate in getting her set... Hell, you'll probably be among a VERY tiny minority of snowbirds heading south this fall with fresh rigging, for example... 

Obviously, your family's concerns are not simple to address... All you can do is try to make them understand all the safety issues you've addressed. Explain that you always plan to wear safety harnesses, etc, when underway in open water, and so on... Show them in detail the route of the ICW, and help them understand that virtually the entire trip can be made in protected waters... Make it clear that you will be making the migration in tune with scores of other cruisers, and that you will very likely soon wind up traveling in company with others from whom you can learn, or obtain valuable advice, and so on...

Will you be keeping a blog, or posting updates to Facebook, or whatever? I think doing so can go a long way towards assuaging your family's concerns, once you're on your way, and it starts to become clear to them you're being cautious and deliberate, while having the time of your life... Just make sure they understand that keeping in touch or posting an update along some parts of the coast might not always be possible, and for them not to worry if you haven't been heard from for a couple of days... 

Good luck, you'll do fine... hell, with a well-found boat, and a partner who's game, you're already ahead of many of the folks out there right now...

)


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you all so much for this. In my heart I feel we are ready and I know that time will probably be the only thing that can prove to my family that this is whats right for us. We've done the best that we could under the circumstance and for perspective we are both just 30. We have much left to do but I didn't need any more doubt injected into the process from friends and family. For instance, pirates are a grave concern of theirs. Or "won't we get bored sitting around all day drinking cocktails". Lol, I love them all but seriously. We have seen people pass on recently and the circumstances only reinforced the fact that we have one life to live and even if their is some danger and risk involved we actually want to LIVE it. I'm leaving a 12 hour night shift position and Rosy, my girlfriend is leaving her 50 minute commute into Albany. We genuinely look forward to joining those of you out there and hope that those who aren't will find the time to make their dreams happen too. We will a posting once the dust settles in two weeks.


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go now


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think you should be fine. You want a good weather window to go from NY harbour to Cape May. You can anchor just south of the Statue of Liberty and wait for the weather and go. Once you get to Cape May you can anchor and wait for decent weather and the right tide for Delaware Bay. Once you are in the Chesapeake it is a lot easier. You may not have much experience now but you will before you get to Florida. The only pirates you might encounter run marinas. Get the towing insurance for sure.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

SPLASH and GO! The hardest part of the trip as others have said is from NYC to the Chesapeake, from there on you can make it as hard or easy and enjoyable as you want. You will also have plenty of time to get to know your new home and sharpen your sailing skills. 
I'm so jealous, please start a blog and post back here so we can follow you and your Great Adventure.
Peter


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

71Seafer34 said:


> Thank you all so much for this. In my heart I feel we are ready and I know that time will probably be the only thing that can prove to my family that this is whats right for us. We've done the best that we could under the circumstance and for perspective we are both just 30. We have much left to do but I didn't need any more doubt injected into the process from friends and family. For instance, pirates are a grave concern of theirs. Or "won't we get bored sitting around all day drinking cocktails". Lol, I love them all but seriously. We have seen people pass on recently and the circumstances only reinforced the fact that we have one life to live and even if their is some danger and risk involved we actually want to LIVE it. I'm leaving a 12 hour night shift position and Rosy, my girlfriend is leaving her 50 minute commute into Albany. We genuinely look forward to joining those of you out there and hope that those who aren't will find the time to make their dreams happen too. We will a posting once the dust settles in two weeks.


Have you considered buying a SPOT tracker so that your family can follow your progress and see that you are safe?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

We didnt tell our families or friends we were going till 2 weeks before because I KNEW what they all would say and the pressure it would apply.

Dont tell them an exact day you are going. Just go.

In New York you should be able to pick a few day weather window to get to Norfolk. Thats really your only easy stop, isnt it? (I have only done that trip once so locals know better)... And then down the ICW is a nice, pleasent, easy motoring trip to get you used to the boat on the water gently.
Do get TowBoat US I think it was about $100 for me and you will run aground somewhere!

Dont stuff around because in north florida, St Augstine, in November it was cold.

So get cracking now! Go slow, enjoy it. Even try to enjoy the scary bits.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Have you considered buying a SPOT tracker so that your family can follow your progress and see that you are safe?


I am in two minds about Spot for families... Remember a few years ago on the "other" forum when some guy on his first crewing adventure turned his Spot off accidently, and his paranoid wife called the forum, Coast Guard, Navy, airforce, secret service ... and the President?

Poor clown had a great sail untill he got home! :laugher


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Have fun. Hey, you're not launching offshore in an unknown boat with no experience, we're talking ICW. Sounds like you've done lots of work on the boat, so you know the systems. The trip you planned will depend more on the engine than the sails. Pirates?, yea there are many parts of NYC I would be careful in but it ain't cause of pirates.

The biggest risk with this venture is that your dream won't turn out to be what you expect. 

But so few people even try to live their dreams, and good bad or indifferent, there's enough time for you to live many more.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I have more sailing experience than you now, but you'll have me beat by the time you finish this trip. I stepped up from sailing dinghys to cruising this last year, and I am constantly astounded how much I do not know. 

Honestly, if you weren't a little bit worried, I'd be more worried for you. Sometimes, bravery consists of a bold face on acknowledged risks, and sometimes....it's just pure ignorance born of inexperience. Part of what makes answering these types of questions tough is not knowing which kind of person the poster is.  

There's two risk factors here, neither of which is probably life-threatening. First is the boat, which sounds like it's been on the hard for a few years. The trip down the Hudson sounds like it will be your shakedown cruise. Any serious boat trouble will threaten your schedule heading south, and possibly decimate your cruising budget, depending on how much you've saved. 

Assuming the boat is sound, the next risk is probably inexperience. Your sailing resume sounds a bit thin for this trip, particularly for the NYC to the Chesapeake leg. The risk here is probably less that you'll kill yourselves -- although you could, of course -- but that you'll scare yourselves off the cruising plan or get the boat in trouble. Follow the advice of others here and pick your weather windows very carefully for this part of the trip.

I'll also second the point made above that this trip will be the biggest test of your relationship so far, and that if possible, you might want to consider a plan B if the trip down the Hudson doesn't go well. If you are snapping at each other by the time you hit NYC, the rest of the trip will not be much fun.

Good luck and happy adventuring,

E.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

And one more thought: cruising is all about maximizing the ratio of fun to fear/drudgery. A good boat is a great start to that equation, but experience helps a lot too. So to agree with a poster above, probably the biggest risk here is that the trip won't turn out to be as much fun as the dream.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nyack Boat Club has transient moorings for $25/night.
Launch service, showers, restaurants nearby.

By the time you reach the Tappan Zee you will already have tested your engine out thoroughly.

GRIB files for choosing weather window.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

justified said:


> The hardest part of the trip as others have said is from NYC to the Chesapeake, from there on you can make it as hard or easy and enjoyable as you want.


Sort of.

In my opinion the biggest issue that leads to people giving up on voyaging and passagemaking (which is only a small part of cruising) is that their first leap is too short. For your plans you'll almost certainly be fine. If NY Harbor to Cape May (or Cape Henlopen - I don't fit under the Cape May Canal bridge) wears you out please don't give up on longer passages. It take three or four days to get into the groove and really enjoy yourselves offshore.

Read up on Sandy Hook, Manasquen, Barneget, and Atlantic City as bailouts on your way down the New Jersey coast. Print out the current tables (NOT the tide tables) for the Delaware Bay and C&D Canal before you leave NY.

From a relationship point of view don't lose track of any rituals you have between you. They can become an anchor that holds things together. For example, I make coffee for Janet every morning and bring it to her in bed. It is just something that we/I do. Offshore, I always make coffee for her before her first morning watch and she can take as much extra time as she wants to drink it, read a bit, and get ready. Look after each other and everything else will take care of itself - mostly. *grin*.

Have a great time and let us know how it goes.


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

This is a big change, its totally normal to feel anxious, to feel worried, to wonder, that doesn't make it a wrong step. Its not even about being a right or wrong step, its simply put starting a new chapter in your life. I rather start a new chapter and fail then wonder for the rest of my like about the "what ifs". 
Don't start doubting yourself, that will just cripple you. You actually seemed to have prepared for this for a long time. That says a lot. You kept a focus. Its very normal and natural some people around you, friends, family, will not agree with your step. That doesn't make it wrong. They are different people, different generations in some cases, different mentalities, different pasts and experiences, different beliefs. Simply accept the fact that they are entitle to their opinion, but don't start doubting yourself. 
I agree with Donna, your risk actually might be in your relationship because its better to build on this new "life" gradually as opposed to just moving in a small confinement together very quickly. A great deal of open communication and understanding will be needed here. 
I am planning to do what you do (and some other crazy things), I am not even close to the stage you are now, yet, last night I was lying awake wondering myself "what was I doing?" But the sun came up, and I still went on with my plans. If you don't feel a bit anxious and a bit worried, that might in fact be a bad sign. 
When in the past I would do some crazy adventure that would actually scare me, before hand I would always read a book about some explorer that did something similar, of course at a much much grander scale. Well, that would just give me some confidence to say "the hell with it" and just go for it. 
When I came to this forum not long ago, I was also a bit doubting, and then a lady in here recommended Tania Aebi's book and her solo circumnavigation. 
I was shocked to read how unexperienced and unprepared she was when she set sail for her circumnavigation journey. And such an inspiration to keep going and learn along the way. 
One elephant bite at the time, don't venture too quickly too far, and as they say, necessity is the mother of invention. 

Good luck!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

The migration south has begun already. I spent Saturday night in the Atlantic Highlands, which could be a good jumping off spot for you to transit the NJ coast. There were a number of Canadian Flags flying from the boats at anchor. When I left Sunday afternoon to head home for work today (gasp), there were at least a half dozen sailboats coming in to port that appeared to be making the annual trek south. ( judging by the flags and their gear). Sailors often gather in the Highlands, NYC, Jersey City, waiting for a good window to head south. (with 20 + knots out of the south, Saturday wasn't one of them) 

You can meet them in the breakfast spots, on the launch ride in, or at the dinghy docks. Chat them up and you will likely make new friends that are doing the same thing and you'll then see a familiar boat or face in the various ports.. as you all make your way south, by the time you get to Florida you'll have a new family..and friends. 

Keep us posted..there are sailnetters up and down the east coast should you need help or local knowledge.


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

Again thanks everyone, you've brightened our day considerably and reminded us why we are choosing this alternative to the norm. Our greatest frustration right now is that we are not already on our way. Nine days left to finish the boat and get everything else in order. Hopefully there are a few other stragglers that we can tag along with for company. We wish we had more time but at the same time we don't, if there is some trim missing and some primed interior surfaces than so be it, at least we will be on our way. This is a great community and forum and we are happy to be a part of it.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

71Seafer34 said:


> Lol, I want to be excited and have been until i get family members on the phone, we have put so much into this! I keep telling people that this is how some people retire. We sold the house because we couldn't stand one more winter in upstate NY, and we have spent so much time in the vessel fitting her out I can't see any problems arising in terms of its space and accommodations. I think its normal to doubt yourself but I think taking a chance in life is also the best way to live sometimes. We knew what we couldn't do anymore, and this was a great option for us when we looked at it years ago. Thanks for the encouragement and words of wisdom. And just to be clear I think I have a fairly good idea in terms of sailing, I haven't seen a hurricane or huge seas except for once but I understand storm tactics and the boat is ready, that I can say with confidence. More input would be great, anyone else?


I had a job as a federal agent, where I worked all over the country and in a lot of different countries, often undercover and doing things for a living that most people would call crazy. When I took early retirement, and sold my house, and was preparing to leave on my first long cruise on my sailboat (I had made lots of shorter ones), I asked my mother what she thought about me retiring early, selling my house and going cruising, while my brother (CPA), other brother (civil engineer) and sister (teacher) all led such normal and stable lives.

Her response surprised me. She said they all wanted to be like me, and often talked about how I just did what I felt like doing, didn't care what anyone thought, and didn't have a really stable life, but that I was always out seeing and doing something new and different. I had never known that, and always thought I was kind of the black sheep of the family.

That's who we are, the people who cruise, and if you are one, you're not happy unless you're going to new places and seeing new things, and having adventures.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

You can do trim jobs anywhere. The real priority is to get south now to more stable weather. You might need a couple of days waiting in NY for a weather window, so dont delay


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Second the need to get south ASAP. The Atlantic gets rougher in November. BTW I am in Poughkeepsie - I can get you a free dock for the night so PM me and I wll look out for you - what is your boat name and do you have a blog? 

I think you should hire a captain for the transit from NYC to Norfolk. They are pretty cheap and its an insurance policy. Plus that will assure your family. Try and get every bit of training and knowledge out of him/her while on board.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds to me like you're pretty well prepared. You'll be working your way down the ICW for quite a while, and in that time you will gain the experience that you need. I would go and not worry about it.

On the other hand, if you are waiting for other people to approve of your dreams and plans for you life... Well, good luck with that. They won't. Probably ever. Especially when your dreams and plans are very much out of the ordinary. So live an ordinary life with everyone's approval, or live the life you want to live, on your own terms, without worrying about what other people think. Those are your choices.

Good luck.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I think for your own comfort you'd also like to be out of the Chesapeake before November. The Chesapeake is lovely in October, but most of us here winterize our boats well before Thanksgiving. You'd probably much rather be further south when the cold comes.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

emcentar said:


> I think for your own comfort you'd also like to be out of the Chesapeake before November.


Most boaters that carry insurance can't be South of Norfolk before 1 November.


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well realistically from NYC to the Chesapeake what sort of timetable are you looking at? For those who have done it by sail. I estimate we are at NYC harbor basin by mid October and no later. I ask because an alternative to starting in Albany is having the vessel moved further south for a few extra bucks and getting a jump on it. Thanks for all the advice on this, we are working around the clock trying to pull this together!


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hiring a captain might not be a bad idea at all! does anyone have any insight as to where to start looking?


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

There was another thread about how much you can sail the ICW from Chesepeake to Miami. The answer was: very little, take it as it comes. You'll be doing a lot of motoring sprinkled with some motorsailing on the way south.

I am monitoring some folks - retired - who bought their boat last year, sailed Georgian Bay and left July 1 around Nova Scotia... etc...

If you have spent all this time getting your vessel ship-shape, you probably can handle a good deal of maintenance and repair along the way.

In spite of what you may hear, sailing itself is easy. Dealing with weather and its effects is the real issue to contend with. You'll get opportunities to "upgrade" your skills so long as you don't jump off on a real blue water crossing before you have handled some waves and wind and learned what to expect (not that you can learn everything that way).

Go.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

71Seafer34 said:


> Well realistically from NYC to the Chesapeake what sort of timetable are you looking at? For those who have done it by sail. I estimate we are at NYC harbor basin by mid October and no later. I ask because an alternative to starting in Albany is having the vessel moved further south for a few extra bucks and getting a jump on it. Thanks for all the advice on this, we are working around the clock trying to pull this together!


If you get conditions you can do an overnight from NYC to Cape May. Up Delaware Bay and through the canal (again right conditions with a helping tide) in two days. You really do not have far to go and tides will help a lot (e.g. down the Hudson). At this time of year it is more a matter of how luck you are getting weather windows to go.

You are a bit late in the year and will have to push, but once you are in the Chesapeake being a few weeks late mainly means dealing with colder than ideal temps.

Another thought as an alternative to a paid captain (and one only needed to the top of the Chesapeake, not the bottom) is to take a friend/acquaintance with you who has experience. Perhaps someone local on Sailnet might want to go with you for a week or so?


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

yeah we've done the best that we could, we literally ripped everything out of this vessel and re-did it all, in a year and a half of actual work time. We had planned on departing this coming spring but got a little crazy last year and just went for it. I know it will be cool for the first half of the trip but we will survive it I'm sure. I have friends with experience and will reach out to them. If we have to push it in the name of safety than we will, I just quit a job that was a 6pm-6am shift and would often continue through the following day working on the boat so I am not worried about all nighters. This has been good insight all around with this posting. I'm back to work now, if there is anything else you all can advise us on over the next nine days please do so. If anyone will be in the NY area mid October also please let us know, we would love to tag along.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Do not give your family precise dates for departure and arrivals!

I have been reported 'lost at sea' to the USCG twice by nervous wives of crew members. Once we were 2 hours overdue on an overnight passage to Bimini and my wife had to explain to the USCG that unless they had searched every bar in Bimini and failed to find me that they could not assume that I was lost! 

Phil


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

71Seafer34 said:


> Well realistically from NYC to the Chesapeake what sort of timetable are you looking at?


I'm not clear on how fast a Seafarer 34 can sail. Weather permitting I should think that Sandy Hook to Cape May is about 36 - 40 hrs.


----------



## claireDuet (Sep 23, 2014)

Not sure whether it is you who is freaking out, or your family?

If it is you, then I think the biggest part of being a capable seafarer is being able to fix stuff when it breaks, and after 2 and a half years refitting it sounds like you have a good understanding of how your boat works under the bonnet (as it were...).

In my experience the other tricky bit is the first and last 20 yards of a passage (ie getting on and off the quay without mishap/close quarters maneuvering).

What about some 'own boat tuition' from a sea school?

Then just make your plan and pick your weather... If it's iffy you can always 'go and have a look'.

Good luck to you!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Is it necessary to stop in the Chesepeake? Zipping straight through to Norfolk will position you quickly at the start of the ICW early October.
The benifit is, there appeared to me when I did it, a number of distinct weather zones... One boundry is the latitude of Cape Hatteras. So if you are in Norfolk and it turns bad you just have to skip down to Beafort North Carolina and its warm again...

Cape Hatteras is a weird point. It cops the storms coming from the Great Lakes and everything that comes up from down south.

By being in Norfolk early October you are back kon "shedule" for the migration south.

Do locals agree?


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Regarding fears of the family (including your partner), it is my belief that you should project a positive image about the trip. As the more experienced of the two of you, it should be you that at least appears under control. Fake it 'till you make it, man! Seriously, don't dwell on bad things with the family.


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol. I know all about holding it together, I told myself early on that if I cracked this whole thing would fall apart quickly. Not to say that I am faking much, I have redesigned a lot on the boat and there will be a lot of "new" systems being put to the test on the way down the Hudson but nothing that has me worried. I am keeping my hopes up about the weather and other than that I am along for the ride. As for the suggestion on skipping the Chesapeake we are all ears. We do not need to stop at all really, this is not so much a sightseeing trip as an all out hussle for warmer and safer weather zones. We would love to take our time down the ICW but I think we will also be game for some near shore work dipping in and out as we go to make up some time. I am really hoping to partner up with someone along the way but that's another situation of chance.


----------



## Stonecutter36 (Feb 21, 2005)

GO and phone that you have left the building… You will learn from the mistakes other have made so travel in group. That not to say bond to a group, some will travel faster or slower so set your own pace. The ICW is mostly motoring, docking and running aground.. Don’t sweat it if you don’t run aground you will never leave the dock. When you put the sails up it will probably be for shade, That’s ok it will scare the spiders out of the batten pockets and give you the practice with the lines . If you do get the weather there a few opportunities to hop upside BUT make sure you have the weather. If I can offer a suggestion discuss the next days trip IN DETAIL so you are both aware of what is ahead. (Confusion cases stress) Kathy and I plan 3 anchorages for each days trip the first is 1 hour after start that’s incase something breaks or we forgot something, the second is lunch with a refreshing break to see how everything is going and see if we can finish the to the days end anchorage or stay put. By the time you get lired of motoring you will be in Florida. Your next adventure will be an overnight motor to the Bahamas.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

If you have insurance see what their limits are for how far you can go by a certain date. You will probably have some time in the Chesapeake and there are very nice places to see there. If everything goes really well you might make Annapolis for the show. There will dozens of boats doing the ICW there - it is tradition of sorts. 

If you are coming down the Atlantic Coast and get near Cape May and everything is going well and the forecast is good you could go down to the southern entrance to the Chesapeake but you would miss a very nice area.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I typically plan on a 24 to 26 hour passage from Sandy Hook to Cape May.. Cape may is well worth a stop and smell the roses visit imho. 

You'll want to keep a good watch at night along the NJ coast, there's a lot of near coastal fishing that takes place after dark. If you can pick up an extra crew member for that passage it will be more relaxing since your GF is still on a learning curve. Otherwise you can stop and anchor inside Barnegat Inlet near the CG station, or Atlantic City. 

If you're planning a departure date around the 1st of October, you should easily make Annapolis by the Boat show weekend on the 9th to the 13th. I don't think you're late..in fact the timing is pretty good. It will get warmer as you head south, don't bury your shorts yet! 

By all means stop and smell the roses, sure you can do Annapolis to Norfolk overnight..but you'll miss St Michael's Island, the Solomons etc. As has been mentioned you should check with your insurer to see if there are restrictions to how much south you can make before Nov 1st. Below Norfolk, you can stay in the ditch or choose to sail the Abermarle and Pamlico ( weather permitting) and visit places like Edenton, Ocracoke, Oriental. etc. and then re-connect with the ICW 

Caleb gave you a good inexpensive mooring at Nyack, I continue to believe that the Atlantic Highlands is a good deal and a good jump off spot vs NYC. The moorings are $50.00/night with launch service and showers. Anchorage is free if you dinghy in. and you can anchor and get launch service for $30.00/night. If you get the urge to Visit NYC you can take a fast ferry from AH.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

You can hire a captain for about $200 a day. If you make two to four day runs and get a captain each time by the third trip you may figure you don't need one.

Even if you had a lot of experience you might want a captain so the watches are not so long. You will learn something.

I would carry on with your plans a get a captain. Couldn't cost more than a rental.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

71Seafer34 said:


> yeah we've done the best that we could, we literally ripped everything out of this vessel and re-did it all,


I want you to go. But you should be prepared for system "problems" post all this rip out/replace work and don't get into thinking you are going fast.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Is it necessary to stop in the Chesepeake? Zipping straight through to Norfolk will position you quickly at the start of the ICW early October.
> The benifit is, there appeared to me when I did it, a number of distinct weather zones... One boundry is the latitude of Cape Hatteras. So if you are in Norfolk and it turns bad you just have to skip down to Beafort North Carolina and its warm again...
> 
> Cape Hatteras is a weird point. It cops the storms coming from the Great Lakes and everything that comes up from down south.
> ...


I wouldn't endorse that plan, given what I'm presuming his level of experience to be... Just too many unknowns, hopping down the coast of NJ in daylight stints is one thing, an overnight off the Delmarva is another...

A lot can happen between Cape May and the Chesapeake Entrance, even with a decent weather window... That trip can sometimes be a very long slog, an unscripted breeze often comes out from the SW with little warning, along one of the lonelier stretches of real estate on the East coast, and a low, featureless shoreline with shoal water extending far offshore in spots. In an untested boat, with Ocean City MD being the only viable bailout point (and a sketchy one at that, for someone with minimal experience running inlets) even something as simple as a bout of seasickness could put them at a bit of risk. They're crossing 3 shipping lanes immediately at the Delaware Entrance, adding a bit of stress right at the outset of what will be their first overnight passage. Finally, the approach to Hampton Roads from seaward can often be a challenging one, a long gauntlet which often cannot be completed in daylight, and can be very confusing to even more experienced sailors at night. Without knowing whether they have an aid like AIS, I'd suggest that the approach to Norfolk from the north via the Bay poses far less risk for a relative newbie...

Besides, sailing down the Chesapeake in October can simply be a wonderful trip, it would be a shame to miss that. Perfect place for them to perfect their piloting and anchoring skills, and so on, and start meeting other cruisers heading down The Ditch...

Furthermore, unless they have some major delay at the outset, I would NOT recommend hiring a captain to move the boat for them... The trip down the Hudson is the PERFECT way to start for them. I say their money could be put to MUCH better use, than hiring a captain - sounds to me like they're perfectly capable of managing this trip on their own...


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Not to belittle the hazards of the right coast since my sailing adventures missed that area, but the OP's original post brought to mind the voyage of a tractor salesman from Saskatchewan with a dream. Bought a very used ferro pinky schooner in Victoria ,wife and two daughters, First landfall, central Mexico, then Hawaii and Fijji and back to Vic. Point is ,He left the dock and just did it. No GPS, intra coastal, internet or fanfare. Bon Voyage.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Go. Pick good weather windows. Take short hops at first. Find a friend(s) - or make a new one(s) - who can sail, to go with you the first few legs of your journey. Take your time.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

As Mark Twain said " Good friends are God's compensation for family members."
I have been asked this question several times over a lifetime of cruising. What I have always told people is that, one thing which will amaze you, is how incredibly easy cruising is. They come back, after crossing the Pacific several times , and tell others the same thing.
Go for it. Being at sea in a good boat is one of the safest places on the planet to be. A day in urban traffic can be far more dangerous than a year at sea. The difference is urban traffic is familiar danger ,something one can be in denial of , while the risks at sea , while being exponentially less, are unfamiliar, and thus grossly over rated in ones imagination.
If you don't go, the regrets can last a lifetime.
You will met a lot of people out there who are nowhere near as well prepared as you, who have been cruising for years.

Statistically, what is the most dangerous animal on the planet? Mosquitoes! They kill far more people than all other animals combined! This clearly shows the difference between perceived risk and real risk. Ditto many risks.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

71Seafer34 said:


> Lol, I want to be excited and have been until i get family members on the phone,


Quit answering the phone.
If you want to get on with living your own dreams, quit wasting time with people who don't know they're not living theirs and want to kill yours.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm pretty much in agreement with those on the side of "just go" though maybe time of year is the main concern. Shame the OP couldn't have made a move a wee bit earlier ? (I am no expert on US weather) . 

Brent is right in saying that overall a sailing boat at sea is a safer place than on the orad but the difference is that those of us who are landbased tend to have more experience driving an auto or dodging traffic when walking than dealing with inclement weather at sea. Experience enables one to handle stressful situations more easily than the neophyte. 

Must say however than the OP seems a fairly sensible chap. Good luck to them both.


----------



## cheoah (Jul 5, 2011)

Just temper your expectations and take your time. Great if you make it to the Bahamas but maybe southwest Florida is fine too. Or SC or GA. Keep and open mind and learn as you go. This isnt forever. You can keep,in good touch,and sounds like you had better! Please don't let your family erode your confidence with their fear. It's normal to,get anxious. I still get anxious after a bunch of trips and a bunch of miles,,but always a thrill to,setting of on a voyage. 

The adventures you will have and the bobbing around in beautiful coastal locations is well worth the effort. I'd give anything to be easing along in my boat just about anywhere right now. Tell your family you are not crossing oceans just yet, just picking your way down the coast. 




Sent from my iSomething using Tapatalk
Please forgive typos and commas


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Is it necessary to stop in the Chesepeake? Zipping straight through to Norfolk will position you quickly at the start of the ICW early October.


I agree with Jon Eisberg that doing the Delaware and Chesapeake Bays is a better idea for this couple as their experience is described.

Further, coming out of refit there will almost certainly be a few things that need sorting out after really going sailing for the first time. The new West Marine in Virginia Beach is lovely but it comes at the cost of a couple of smaller ones you could walk to from Little Creek or Hampton.

There are many places on the Chesapeake with anchorages within walking distance of a West Marine or other chandlery. Annapolis and Solomons come to mind.



MarkofSeaLife said:


> The benifit is, there appeared to me when I did it, a number of distinct weather zones... One boundry is the latitude of Cape Hatteras. So if you are in Norfolk and it turns bad you just have to skip down to Beafort North Carolina and its warm again...
> 
> Cape Hatteras is a weird point. It cops the storms coming from the Great Lakes and everything that comes up from down south.
> 
> ...


Cape Hatteras is a bit of a magnet for interesting weather in the same sense of the Chinese(?) curse "may you live in interesting times." That said only rarely are there real surprises. In very many passages by or around Hatteras the greatest inconvenience I have had was only 48 hours notice of a developing Low. Pay attention to weather forecasts - see below.

The migration began in dribs and drabs some time ago. The big surge is at the beginning of November when the insurance companies remove named storm restrictions. This is the same reason that the Caribbean 1500 and Salty Dawg Rally are scheduled to depart, weather permitting, 1 November.



Tempest said:


> It will get warmer as you head south, don't bury your shorts yet!


Not all that quickly, and some years it is pretty cold well into Florida. Have your woolies.



davidpm said:


> You can hire a captain for about $200 a day. If you make two to four day runs and get a captain each time by the third trip you may figure you don't need one.


You can hire someone for nearly anything. The other delivery skippers I know run anywhere from $150 to $650 per day. To some extent you get what you pay for although you still have to sort the paper captains from those with something to contribute.



JonEisberg said:


> Furthermore, unless they have some major delay at the outset, I would NOT recommend hiring a captain to move the boat for them... The trip down the Hudson is the PERFECT way to start for them. I say their money could be put to MUCH better use, than hiring a captain - sounds to me like they're perfectly capable of managing this trip on their own...


I agree. So there you have two delivery skippers suggesting _not_ to get a delivery skipper. *grin*

Weather has been mentioned a number of times here without talking about your plans for getting weather information. In my opinion the best source of weather information are synoptic charts. Those are all available online (including on my own site at AuspiciousWorks - Communications / Yacht Management / Deliveries Worldwide ) and by weather fax. Since just about everyone has a laptop anyway, a decent shortwave radio with good antenna and a simple cable along with some free software (JVCOMM32) gets you the best available forecast information there is. Google rfax.pdf and carry that along. NOAA weather radio is okay but has a very near-term focus. Get weather information on the boat.


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

What a great group of people on here. The positive thoughts are just what we need, also knowing that we are not the last ones to the party makes me feel better. I should note that the reason I think my family is worried is due to all the construction we've done on the vessel and the shape it is in as we speak. We are in final assembly mode at this point. I plan on pulling it off, we really have no other choice, lol. We sold everything and the jobs are behind us. Don't think we are too crazy, we knew we needed to get out of here this fall, one more winter up here might have pushed us over the edge. What a kick in the shin it was last year to see our boat buried under the snow in the driveway each morning coming home from work. Cruel really. Let me reassure you all that we will seek every possibility to defer to the experienced boaters out there as we make our way south. We will be talking to anyone who will look us in the eye and taking few chances if possible. You all have wonderful advice for us and we are taking notes on all of it. I know we can do this, we are beyond excited to set off and are kind of going a little stir crazy as each day of construction comes and goes. Please continue to offer us any input you all feel is useful as we check this almost hourly.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Beware the most dangerous thing you face ......................... a schedule!

Have a good trip.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I have zero experience with offshore, or a long-distance cruise like this. In reading over this thread, my biggest concern is that the boat has not even been launched yet. I would think you need a shakedown period before heading out into the ocean.

So I have this one question for those more experienced in this: Is the one-way trip down the Hudson plus a little time in Raritan Bay a sufficient shakedown prior to heading out into the ocean for the rest of the venture? What tests need to be made and passed prior to venturing past Sandy Hook?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

120 nms is a short shakedown.

NY to Cape May or Norfolk would be a fine one.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> 120 nms is a short shakedown.
> 
> NY to Cape May or Norfolk would be a fine one.


OK, so for those more experienced with this, is NY to Cape May/Norfolk a good location for a shakedown? Does OP want to be running the inlets along the NJ shore if something goes wrong?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

71Seafer34 said:


> We are in final assembly mode at this point. I plan on pulling it off, we really have no other choice, lol.


Don't beat yourself up if you miss your date. There are some things you can work on as you go (which will slow you down) and likely some things that can wait for a warmer place.



TakeFive said:


> I have zero experience with offshore, or a long-distance cruise like this. In reading over this thread, my biggest concern is that the boat has not even been launched yet. I would think you need a shakedown period before heading out into the ocean.
> 
> So I have this one question for those more experienced in this: Is the one-way trip down the Hudson plus a little time in Raritan Bay a sufficient shakedown prior to heading out into the ocean for the rest of the venture? What tests need to be made and passed prior to venturing past Sandy Hook?


I'm a big fan of incremental shakedowns. The boat will never be perfect. When I took delivery of Auspicious in Ellös I did some daysails around Orust, then two-handed from Ellös to Göteborg, then through the Skagerak and North Sea to Hamble. We left from Falmouth to the Azores.

Our biggest single failure was during a storm in the English Channel between Hamble and Falmouth - I tore the staysail and had to stitch it. We had a pin back out of the spinnaker halyard block that had to be tightened and moused, the outhaul shackle came loose completely, and a lifeline connection let go - all well at sea. None of those would have failed toddling about Orust.

Focus on the safety and sailing issues. If something truly functional fails come up with a plan to get it fixed promptly. You may be able to soldier on but most real crises occur when a second and third failure compound the first.

So for 71Seafer34 getting down the Hudson to Sandy Hook is a good start. They'll learn a lot about themselves and the boat on the way to Cape May. Plenty of opportunities to get things sorted out in Annapolis, Deltaville, or Hampton/Norfolk.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

TakeFive said:


> OK, so for those more experienced with this, is NY to Cape May/Norfolk a good location for a shakedown? Does OP want to be running the inlets along the NJ shore if something goes wrong?


As noted earlier in this thread, there is a big difference between NY to Cape May and NY to Norfolk.

Lots of Towboat/US towers along NJ. Things get tough between Cape Henlopen and Cape Charles.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I do hope you guys update this thread as you travel south and let us know how it goes. Better yet, post lots of pictures. 

+1 for spending October in the Chesapeake. Not only is it a safer route for you, but it might be the best part of the trip. Of course, I'm biased, being a local. 

One more recommendation for NYC marinas: the 79th Street boat basin. I understand mooring balls are cheap there. And it's a great neighborhood for exploring NYC. My mom used to live a couple of blocks away from the boat basin and it's a very beautiful spot.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

71Seafer34 said:


> What a great group of people on here. The positive thoughts are just what we need, also knowing that we are not the last ones to the party makes me feel better. I should note that the reason I think my family is worried is due to all the construction we've done on the vessel and the shape it is in as we speak. We are in final assembly mode at this point. I plan on pulling it off, we really have no other choice, lol. We sold everything and the jobs are behind us. Don't think we are too crazy, we knew we needed to get out of here this fall, one more winter up here might have pushed us over the edge. What a kick in the shin it was last year to see our boat buried under the snow in the driveway each morning coming home from work. Cruel really. Let me reassure you all that we will seek every possibility to defer to the experienced boaters out there as we make our way south. We will be talking to anyone who will look us in the eye and taking few chances if possible. You all have wonderful advice for us and we are taking notes on all of it. I know we can do this, we are beyond excited to set off and are kind of going a little stir crazy as each day of construction comes and goes. Please continue to offer us any input you all feel is useful as we check this almost hourly.


I bought an old boat needing a lot done the first time I went cruising. I did the essentials then left the UK. Two years later I got around to refinishing the saloon floor. It dried nice and quickly in the Caribbean.

You really need to leave soon so make a list of all the cosmetic and non essential stuff and put that to one side. Do the essentials.

As for the route as others have said stay inside wherever possible until you are confident that you have fixed all the snags AND are comfortable handling the boat.

The east coast out there is not easy offshore sailing, lots of shoals and inlets full of moving sandbanks.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

After reading through this thread I agree that many have given good advice about towing insurance, not having a fixed schedule, keeping note of places to hold up during bad weather, etc; however. we're missing some specs of the boat that would allow good advice. Is this a 1971 Seafarer 34? Sailboatdata.com lists the first built in 1972,- but they could be off a bit. The draft is listed as 5'3". If this is correct, you can duck in at Manasquan, but not pass down the Barnegatt Bay through the Point Pleasant Canal which won't take over 4'2". Absecon Inlet at Atlantic City can be a good stop and the anchorage at Rum Point can be make with even 6' at a good tidal point. Once you're in it's deep enough. Vertical clearance for the Seafarerr 34' is listed at 44.5' that allows you passage under both the fixed bridges in the Cape May Canal to Delaware Bay. With an interrest in simple easy days you can hop from Raritan Bay to Manasquan (little anchorage,- maybe reserve a marina slip), then an easy dayight hop to Atlantic City followed by a short day to Cape May where you can anchor off the Coast Guard station. I would take a look at the chart notes for anchorages and marina notes on Active Captain to help make the easy choices. We've made this transit about twenty times choosing the easiest days and best weather. Much of what might be a challenge is a choice and options are available to keep it simple. In addition, These Seafarer 34's were first made with Atomic 4 gas engines that were raw water cooled. If this is what you have it represents a major risk. I did not notice a referrence to your auxiliary engine. Something reliable with sufficient horsepower I hope. ....and I haven't read about your ground tackle,- good anchor type & weight, back-up, a good length of chain, snubber, windlass? Wishing you the best!


----------



## tankersteve (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll be watching your adventure with interest. If you can go, you need to. I had big dreams with a specific plan to culminate in 3 years or so. A surprising career impact (thanks, Army) has pretty much crushed my dream. So go, and don't look back. Just heed the good advice proffered by the folks here with so much experience.

Tankersteve


----------



## blueskiessailin (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm in NYC. I could help you out and I could provide you assistance. I am available to go south or give you recommendations if you stop into NYC or NJ. I could assist you for free. I can help you with local anchorages too.

Mike


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

71...

I had logged 400 miles on a 26 footer in Scotland before I bought a beautiful Union Polaris 36 in Houston in 1992.

I had a close friend who was my captain on the Atlantic crossing, and one other crew member.

I would not have tried the crossing alone, but with the boat now in Scotland, I would not part with that beautiful ship for love nor money.

My advice would be to go for it. Build up your experience in coastal sailing. In many ways, coastal sailing with its variable, and gusty conditions (and things you can run in to) is more challenging than a long haul.

Get yourself a good autopilot. It will make all the difference. Make sure you have some good storm sails in case things get aggressive.

Rockter


----------



## Nancyleeny (Jun 2, 2014)

I hope the OP doesn't mind if I ask a question. When sailing from NJ to the Chesapeake, how far offshore do you sail? A friend of mine did this, and sailed alongthe coast, but 250 miles offshore; I'm assuming that's not the norm. (He also did it in mid-November, left from Massachusetts, and hit horrible weather, so I'm hoping the OP is well ahead of mid-November.) I grew up on the NJ shore, and don't see a lot of sailboats going by, so was wondering if they travel further out? 

Also, how do people know how far offshore to go? Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Nancyleeny said:


> I hope the OP doesn't mind if I ask a question. When sailing from NJ to the Chesapeake, how far offshore do you sail?
> Also, how do people know how far offshore to go? Thanks,
> Nancy


From NY to Chesapeake for me, and I a not a local so they may go closer in...

At Barnegat Inlet I was 5nms offshore. Theres a sea mark there.
Atlantic City 8nms
Cape May Light house 20 nms
Assategue lighthouse 10nms
Smith Island Shoal... It was flat calm so I went inside... oppps! Had to come out a bit when the water got thin near, but outboard of, Nautilis shoal. Charts were wrong... Drifting sand and mud etc.

Theres a 20 meter depth line all along the coast... And I tried to be about there. I dont like less than 20 meters in the ocean because that means a big wave could start to pile up a bit... And break at 10 meters...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Nancy, If you're heading to Cape May and the Delaware Bay, I typically stay about 3 miles off, which for the most part follows that 60 ft depth curve that Mark mentioned. 

3 miles off is inside the big shipping lanes and far enough off to usually avoid many, though not all, of the smaller recreational fishing boats that are running up and down the coast. 

If you stay offshore to the Chesapeake Bay entrance, you'll end up being further off.

Are you talking about NYC directly to Chesapeake Bay entrance? Or entering the Chesapeake via Delaware Bay and the C&D canal ?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Rockter said:


> Make sure you have some good storm sails in case things get aggressive.


Hmmm, not so sure about the need for storm sails, for a day-hopping trip down the East coast to Florida via the ICW... 

I think their money would be far better put towards an asymetrical/gennaker... Or, at the very least, on a whisker pole...


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I hate being the one semi- negative voice here, I seem to find myself in that position having been a sounding board for a bunch of folks who did what you are trying to do, i.e. buy an old boat, pour their heart and souls into fixing it up and then start sailing. That is a very tough course to follow and very few that I have experienced have been successful long term following that course without stopping to spend some serious time building skills along the way. With decent piloting skills the trip down the Hudson and the Intercoastal Waterway should be doable. I would be concerned about the offshore leg down the New Jersey coast since neither one of you have the experience to get through a blast of heavy weather, which can and does come up pretty unexpectedly this time of year, forecast or not. 

I also question whether your girlfriend, who you say has never sailed, will be capable of standing a safe watch on her own while you sleep during the NJ passage. 

Then there is the boat. The very choice of that make and model reflects you lack of experience. And trying to adapt a lightly built, mediocre design and construction coastal cruiser for your intended purpose normally requires a broad range of skills and the experience to know what works and what doesn't. It's good that you did the work yourself so you really know the boat, but it also means that there can be a lot, which turns out to be problematic later on. 

Which brings me to the point of my post, where I agree with many of the others, is that I do suggest that you go and try your hand at this. Where I may differ with some is that I suggest that you do not lock into any specific plans or schedule. I suggest that you do this incrementally, taking one small step at a time, learning one skill set, sailing in one condition or another. If that step works well I would take a bigger next step. If not, I would not hesitate to stay in one area and practice until you both are comfortable that you can sail in those conditions. This may mean that you hire a delivery skipper to sail the NJ leg with you, then work your way down the ICW to get to Georgia or Florida and do a bunch of sailing until you both have complete confidence. 

But lastly, its important to understand that there are people who never can learn to sail well. I have taught well over a 100 people to sail, and tried to teach perhaps a dozen more who never did learn. Some learn very quickly, some learn over time. But, there are people who can learn the text book, but who will never know enough to safely stand a watch. Hopefully, neither of you are one of them, but you need to be flexible in your planning to allow time for each of you to grow and become skilled and comfortable before making any really big leaps.

I do wish you the best of luck, and now that you have found SailNet, hope that you are comfortable kicking around questions as you go. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

blueskiessailin said:


> I'm in NYC. I could help you out and I could provide you assistance. I am available to go south or give you recommendations if you stop into NYC or NJ. I could assist you for free. I can help you with local anchorages too.


Not to digress but this is truly in the spirit of cruisers helping cruisers. I suggest you thank Mike, get a sailing resume from him, and consider accepting his offer to come along.

For my part I will offer to help you evaluate resumes and coach you through the interview process.



Nancyleeny said:


> When sailing from NJ to the Chesapeake, how far offshore do you sail?


Generally I run along a tangent to the 70' line between NYC and Delaware Bay. I generally stay outside any sea buoys just to avoid any possibility of confusion. Specifics depend on the boat, the weather, and what is going on in my life. I have been known to take a tack pretty far inshore to get a good cell phone signal to update e-mail and make a few phone calls. *grin*

If the weather is bad I go further offshore.



Nancyleeny said:


> He also did it in mid-November, left from Massachusetts, and hit horrible weather, so I'm hoping the OP is well ahead of mid-November.


From Massachusetts I would head straight to the mouth of the Delaware, diverting only for land masses and of course wind direction.



JonEisberg said:


> Hmmm, not so sure about the need for storm sails, for a day-hopping trip down the East coast to Florida via the ICW...
> 
> I think their money would be far better put towards an asymetrical/gennaker... Or, at the very least, on a whisker pole...


Agree.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

With all of the advice in this thread, there is little that I can suggest except perhaps this: Break your journey into small steps. At each step evaluate your comfort/skill level and if anything seems "off" fall back and re-examine that step. This is my approach to anything from leading large projects to sailing. By breaking down the lager goal into small steps and/or goals you can progress without the overwhelming feeling we all get from time to time. 

Good luck and following seas,
Chris


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Jeff_H said:


> But lastly there are people who never can learn to sail well. I have taught well over a 100 people to sail, and tried to teach perhaps a dozen more who never did learn. Some learn very quickly, some learn over time. But There are people who can learn the text book but who will never know enough to safely stand a watch.
> Jeff


I would have disagreed with this but I have met a couple in the last few years myself.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Jeff_H said:


> But lastly there are people who never can learn to sail well. I have taught well over a 100 people to sail, and tried to teach perhaps a dozen more who never did learn. Some learn very quickly, some learn over time. But There are people who can learn the text book but who will never know enough to safely stand a watch. Hopefully neither of you are one of them, but you need to be flexible in you planning to allow time for each of you to grow and become skilled and comfortable before making any really big leaps.


Amen to this, brotha. There are also people who like the idea of sailing, the dream of sailing, but not the reality. The reality of sailing and cruising is occasional to sustained discomfort/seasickness/boredom/anxiety.

There is a huge discrepancy between advertised sailing and the reality of sailing. Many buy into the dream - sunny skies, blue seas, relaxed sailing, without realizing how fake or rare that is. The world of virtual/imaginary/make-believe sailing has become the mainstay of this forum. It is also the mainstay of boat shows, sailing magazines, charters, and sailing equipment merchants.

I still don't understand why people will make a huge investment in an activity they have barely experienced, when they could take it slow and discover if they are really well-suited to such a drastic life change.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I've only done the offshore leg once, but I was 10 miles out.
I loved it. The cell phone was dead with no signal, which is how I wanted it.

There's nothing wrong with sailing closer to shore, but consider sailing further out if the sea motion is uncomfortable. It might be smoother, further out. There's really no point in getting closer to shore along the Delmarva coast because there are no safe inlets in to duck into during heavy weather anyway.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

jameswilson29 said:


> ... There are also people who like the idea of sailing, the dream of sailing, but not the reality. The reality of sailing and cruising is occasional to sustained discomfort/seasickness/boredom/anxiety.


None of that is necessarily a bad thing, with the exception of the seasickness. Using myself as an example, experiencing discomfort and anxiety (as opposed to downright putting my life in danger) is how I sometimes figure out what works for me, what I may or may not enjoy, what I want bad enough to try to overcome the discomfort and anxiety. Otherwise, why leave the house?



jameswilson29 said:


> There is a huge discrepancy between advertised sailing and the reality of sailing. Many buy into the dream - sunny skies, blue seas, relaxed sailing, without realizing how fake or rare that is. The world of virtual/imaginary/make-believe sailing has become the mainstay of this forum. It is also the mainstay of boat shows, sailing magazines, charters, and sailing equipment merchants.


Sunny skies and blue seas are neither fake nor rare. Just maybe not a feature of everyone's sailing grounds. And, I guess, just like a 500 pound naked woman won't sell many Playboy mags, the brown/grey water of the Trenton waterfront wouldn't entice as many to start sailing. It's a hook, certainly, but not fake. As for relaxing, I've seen your Facebook videos and photos while you sail. If you aren't enjoying it and it doesn't relax you at any time, why do you keep going out? 



jameswilson29 said:


> I still don't understand why people will make a huge investment in an activity they have barely experienced, when they could take it slow and discover if they are really well-suited to such a drastic life change.


Now THIS I agree with. Even a small boat is an investment in time and money.

In the sailing community I often hear "with sailors it's the journey, with powerboaters it's the destination." Usually that's said in reference to being underway. I consider part of the adventure and the journey the learning that happens off the water as well. Learning to sail doesn't come easy to me but I'm having fun with the challenge because sailing is what I love. For some the physics and magic that happens with the wind is intuitive. For others they don't care "why," just that it happens. I need to experience it under sail and sometimes I also need to think about it and read about it and ask questions in order for it to sink in so that I can become a better sailor. In high school I somehow ended up in a physics class. No idea what stars collided or who hated me enough to make that happen. I got through but I never really cared about any of it. Now I have something I'm interested in to which I can apply it and I spend happy hours working it out. Part of the journey and it makes me happy that I can figure out why my boat did what it did.

We're preparing ourselves for Next Boat. More to learn here as it will take us way beyond our current sailing grounds and push our envelopes even more. In the meantime while we start that journey we're sailing our current boat, increasing our skills, expanding our comfort zone, becoming better sailors the way I feel comfortable doing it. I think the stress of jumping right off the cliff would dampen my enjoyment and probably end the sailing experience sooner.

But everyone approaches life differently. If you (universal "you") are the type of person to run with the bulls normally, you probably aren't going to suddenly change course and come to a screeching halt to approach sailing slowly and appreciate *all* facets of the journey. My way is not your way. Sometimes the most anyone else can hope for is that you have lots of luck and that you don't impact anyone else negatively if you don't know what you don't know.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I tend to agree, if you asked me before you bought a boat and committed to leaving, I'd say leg in with some low cost experiments and make sure you really are going to be happy.



That's not the case here, but the OP is not suggesting that they are leaving for the Azores in a craft of unknown quality with no experience either.

So the worst that's going to happen is the dream is not the dream they thought it was, and while motoring down the ICW they get lots of experience using Sea Tow.

The best that's going to happen is they love the life, learn non-life threading lessons as they go, and don't need too many expensive repairs.

I wish them well, and give them credit for following their dream, good-bad or indifferent. How many actually have the courage to follow their dream, my experience is not many.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

are you in over heads--yup
is it a bad thing-- depends on how ye work it all.. have fun in the process ... 
isnt that what life is all about??

oh.. ye might wanna sail around the block a few times to make sure the tires dont blow on ye midstream, as there aint no horses to change to out there.....
and encourage some one to join ye....


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

DRFerron said:


> As for relaxing, I've seen your Facebook videos and photos while you sail. If you aren't enjoying it and it doesn't relax you at any time, why do you keep going out?


This is the kind of all or nothing thinking on this forum that I disagree with. Either you love it and want to immerse yourself in it, or you don't care for it. You don't have to be a fanatic or total enthusiast to the point of absurdity. (BTW, I appreciate being Facebook friends and I am not slamming you personally.)

Yes, I enjoy sailing. It is an abiding passion. I have been sailing, off and on, now for 44 years. I own a boat. I go out almost every weekend, except in the winter when I might sail once a month, and I take an extended trip or two in the summer. I have probably sailed more miles per season when I owned a boat than 90% of the posters on this forum (50% of whom don't seem to own a boat, or even be recognizable, real, live human beings).

But,

I would never sell everything and move aboard.

I don't want to live aboard a sailboat.

I wouldn't move a 4 yr. old aboard a 27' boat, or even a 30' boat.

I have no interest in circumnavigating.

I have many other interests and activities, so I have no interest in spending every vacation sailing. In the winter, I would rather ski than go on a Caribbean charter.

I don't subscribe to any sailing magazines.

I have little interest in the boat show - it is a waste of time and money and there are far better things to do on a beautiful Fall day other than standing in line in your socks on a crowded dock - like actually sailing, instead of imagining sailing, or viewing the beautiful Fall foliage in the mountains on a hike or a picnic (me yesterday).

The problem with these "sell everything" newby threads is these people have no idea what they are getting themselves into, and there is absolutely no harm in taking it slow. They are totally lacking in realistic perspective. Yet, almost everyone posts a fanatical "go for it" instead of a prudent, reasonable "maybe you should think this over a little more."

A better approach to these kinds of posters might be more psychoanalytic: "Exactly what are you trying to escape?" "What does sailing represent to you?" "How do you believe your life will change living aboard a boat?" "Why couldn't you just enjoy sailing on an occasional basis while you live on land?"

As someone far wiser said, no matter where you go, there you are. You cannot escape yourself and your basic condition. Most of these threads seem to have escape as a primary motive. Those of us who have been sailing for years know it is a mixed bag, just like everything else in life.

People have plenty of dreams and plenty of adventures that don't involve sailing or sailboats. Some of you don't seem to realize that, have really skewed perspectives, and have blown sailing all out of proportion.

Most of these newbies need a dose of reality, not more encouragement in their rather idiotic plans.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

"As someone far wiser said, no matter where you go, there you are. You cannot escape yourself and your basic condition. Most of these threads seem to have escape as a primary motive."

Yea, excellent movie!


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm a runner. Every other day it seems I meet a novice runner who has never run more than three miles before training for a marathon. I've been running 15 years, but I've never run a marathon. People constantly ask why, and I always say, 'I've never run 13.3 miles and wanted to turn around and do it again'. Usually, they finish the marathon but with an injury, and never run again. But I'm still running.

I love weekend cruising. I'm building my skills to take more extended trips and become a better coastal sailor. Maybe then I'll want to move to blue water sailing. Maybe someday I'll untie the ropes and not come back for years. But maybe I'll just find my half-marathon distance for sailing and just stay there. 

I'm just saying - most people go for the marathon because they can't imagine the distance between 7 miles and 26. They bite off more than they can chew too quickly and give up the sport entirely. There's something to be said for the slow road, sometimes.


----------



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

jameswilson29 said:


> Many buy into the dream - sunny skies, blue seas, relaxed sailing, without realizing how fake or rare that is.


If you think that is fake or rare, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The last few posts are interesting.

I am definitely not in the pro sailor catagory. My boat is to get me cheaply to tourist areas and accommodate me. Its a means to that end.
Circumnavigating wasn't because "it's there", it was because I wanted to have a look around and will continue to look around.

What pickles my brain about this forum is that so many want it to be some salt encrused icon. They want newer people to be sacard as hell and not sail for enjoyment.

This thread the poor OP has been told off for wanting to sail 200 nms without stopping because he's not sailed enough for the old goats satisfaction.
I maintain he will stay inexperienced until he sails 200 nms without stopping.

As with many he has been seduced into 5 years rebuilding a boat he can't sail and the problem is in a few days time he will be chundering over the side wondering why he wasted 10% of his life.
But if he has an ounce of tenacity he will come through it and be better for it. Maybe he won't buy a gold shackle for an ear ring, but who in their right mind does?

I hope he goes offshore, has some fun, does the ICW and keeps going . I probably offer the same hope to everyone else too, except those that don't want it. And thats kewl 


Mark


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> Most of these newbies need a dose of reality, not more encouragement in their rather idiotic plans.


In the context of this particular thread, I think that's a bit harsh... The OP in this case strikes me as pretty level-headed. If anything, I believe he has understated his experience. Many posting to this thread appear to have ignored the fact that he has previously made a 6 week trip from Florida to the Caribbean. Hell, that alone gives him a leg up on many Dreamers who have motored down The Ditch, then waited 2 weeks in Lake Worth for a window to motor across to West End in a flat calm, and still haven't a clue what it can often take to work your way from FL to Paradise via the Thorny Path...





jameswilson29 said:


> As someone far wiser said, no matter where you go, there you are.


The author of ZEN AND THE ART OF MOTORCYCLE MAINTENANCE has a somewhat more long-winded take on that 

Cruising Blues and Their Cure by Robert M Pirsig


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

It's the "are we sailing or are we cruising" thing


----------



## hasher (Aug 12, 2011)

I am a runner too. And I have run a marathon. Afterwards, I had soup, a shower and a day walking through DC. I hope I'll never have to stop running.

I am a sailor. But not much of one. I have been on small boats on small lakes and always push the envelope. It is fun to find the spot where you lose it. I have been on the gulf. Flipped the little boats there too. Kept the Cat on both feet.

I admire this young couple at 30. My wife and I are in our 50s and we will head to sea as soon as the finances make it possible. I'd like to keep a little house. 

Time clicks on and money becomes less and less important.

I'd like to circumnavigate. Theoretically. I will start on the gulf and the carribean. 

It's nice to dream. It's nice to accomplish too. The century ride. The marathon run...


----------



## cjlmia (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck to you Derrick, you sound like you'll be fine, and at the very least you've got an adventure ahead  A couple of quick thoughts based on my own experiences from sailing a seafarer, albeit a smaller boat than yours (but really just some general thoughts on starting out).

1) Read up on any inlets before you try to navigate them. Tide, wind, and waves can make a huge difference, and certain combinations can lead to a pretty harrowing experience. I've been stuck nearly stationary before because the current was moving against me as fast as I was capable of motoring. I've also caught certain inlets under the wrong wind and swell combination, and had some pretty intense passages. A little research ahead of time goes a long way. 

2) For your first few days (weeks?) aboard, I'd stay near a calm and protected anchorage or slip and just either do some day sails, or very small initial hops in protected waters. If you are just adjusting to being on a boat, I think you'd appreciate the ability to get back to a safe spot and digest everything that just went down after the wind and weather kick up. It will take a few shakedown sails before you start to get comfortable, and having a place to go and relax makes a huge difference. Weather conditions can be unrelenting at times, but it sounds like you have already been there and done that!

Good luck, happy sailing!


----------



## needsanap (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think you are in over your head - but I like the idea of hiring a captain for the offshore part from NY to Cape May - then I would do DE Bay and the Chesapeake. I think you will learn a lot from the captain and it is probably cheaper than shipping the boat farther south. I think the biggest problem might be big ship traffic - remember not to try to beat them anywhere - they are going faster than you think! 
My husband and I are planning to head south in the middle of October from Baltimore in our Pearson 34, staying in the intercoastal the whole way - no inlet hopping. I am still worried that we need our heads examined but the spouse thinks we probably won't kill ourselves - just spend way more money than we think we will. (We do that every time we have the boat worked on!) We are in our 60s which is certainly young enough for the trip but Bob had Parkinsons and his balance is terrible (He stays in the cockpit when we are sailing) and he gets tired by the end of the day. Our sailing experience is daysailing and short cruises in sheltered water - the most we have done is 10 days in the Chesapeake. We have also cruised in FL and Lake Michigan, chartering or crewing for others. We are thinking of taking the Dismal Swamp route - what do you all think of that (we draw 4 feet). How hard will it be to find pumpout stations, diesel fuel, water on the way? We have a couple of 5 gallon diesel containers although I would rather do without them. We retired a month ago in order to do this trip - we are going to the west coast of FL to stay with my 98 year old dad so needless to say we shouldn't wait much longer to try this! Has anyone ever had their boat heeled over to go under the fixed bridge on the Okeechobee? I am listening to all the advice on this thread - any more advice for us? Thanks!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Relax slow down and enjoy the journey But have towing insurance just in case.

You should be fine on water fuel and pumpouts but keep your eye on Active Captain to see the latest info.

It can't hurt to have your spare diesel jugs filled and secured somewhere just in case. Siphon it in to the main tank if you have to. 

Make sure you have warm clothing and a means of heating the cabin at night.

I enjoyed the Dismal Swamp route when I did it. 4 ft will be fine.

Don't be afraid to anchor out there are some beautiful spots.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

needsanap said:


> I don't think you are in over your head - but I like the idea of hiring a captain for the offshore part from NY to Cape May - then I would do DE Bay and the Chesapeake.


If you are going to get a skipper at all, don't put him off in Cape May unless he lives there. Transportation costs will kill you. It will be cheaper to take him to Annapolis.


----------



## Teacherman (Oct 4, 2014)

Dude, I think it's awesome what you are doing. My fiancé and I talk about the kind of thing you are doing all the dang time! I think it's great man. Every friggin day I think about doing what you are about to do. Problem is I do not even own a sailboat yet! When I tell people I work with that I have recently learned to sail they say one of two things. First is usually "Oh wow, will you take us on your boat when you get it so we can have wine and cheese on the water?" or "WTF would you do that for. Boats are a money pit" Or something like that. I think i don't get them as much as they don't get me 

Anyway best of luck to you and I hope you post about your adventures!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

OP hasn't posted for a week. Perhaps he is underway???


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

TakeFive said:


> OP hasn't posted for a week. Perhaps he is underway???


..or not a real person. Sometimes threads are started just to have activity and get clicks. Advertising is sold by total views per day/month/year, etc.

Many of the posters here seem to have no real existence, or unlike almost everyone else on social media, they never take photos or videos, or reveal any personal information that could be verified.

Over time, I have become more and more suspicious of these implausible, controversial threads that generate a lot of activity on the forum...


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

jameswilson29 said:


> Over time, I have become more and more suspicious of these implausible, controversial threads that generate a lot of activity on the forum...


Well now you've hurt my DAEMON_SENSE_NODE feelings.


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello again everyone. I wanted to update everyone as you have all (mostly, ha) been extremely kind and supportive. Where we stand right now is at a crossroads; unbelievably our boat is not done, in fact its not even been painted yet. We had a devastating experience with a DIY roll and tip product and have since absolutely given up on the product and application by ourselves. That coupled with a very involved move out of our house have left us exhaust, demoralized, and slightly lost. We have solicited the help of a pro but given the closing weather window and our exhaustion and complete disgust with how this has turned out we are considering other options. If its an idal situation we may still be able to paint and finish the boat enough to deliver it directly to the Chesapeake and since everything we have is sold or stored we are free to do so. We move our boat off our property on Monday and will re-assess our goals once we st it back down a half hour away. I am not that optimistic of finishing this fall, leaving us with the option of a very expensive move down the coast to a warmer locale or leaving the boat for the winter and finding work or a deck crew position in warmer climates. We are heartbroken but I am trying to make the most of it and get through this. We would return in the spring to finish the boat and start are trip then arguably under much more favorable conditions and perhaps with some more experience if we can find someone to put us up for a few months. We worked so hard on this its not to be believed and big dreams die hard but the difference of 5 or 6 months really isn't that bad. I love this site and the people on it and will update once we know where we stand it two days. We tried hard for a dream and came up a little short but will make what we can out of it. Thank you all for the support and well wishes, we will be in touch.

-Derrick and Rosy


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Derrick, 

Sorry to hear of your troubles. It happens. As you say, just re-group, re-assess the plan and return in the spring if necessary. Secure the boat properly and protect it from the elements and find a warm place in the sun to spend the winter. Good Luck!


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Is the bottom painted? How much of the remaining work is functional, and how much cosmetic?

You can do this! Gather yourself up and look at the options. It sounds like you've already done the most complicated stuff (selling your house, etc.).

One thing that helps me when things look bleak is to consciously accept the bad things that have already happened. It's so tempting to use up energy wishing that things had gone a different way. Well, they didn't. They went the way they went. So look at the circumstances you are actually in, not the circumstances you want to be in, and make a plan for moving forward.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Will the boat sail any differently with the bad paint job?

Will your evening sundowner in the cockpit taste different?

Will the sunset be less vivid?

Don't sweat the small stuff.

Get the essentials done and GO.

If I waited till my boat was perfect we would never have left Milford Haven marina.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree with TQA. But another idea: Your boat is already going to be moved. Can you just move it further? I don't know what boat transportation costs are, but since it's already being towed, perhaps you could get it dropped far enough south that the timing is no longer a problem. Good luck to you in any case.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Take a deep breath, relax and decide if you can live on this boat the way it is now. If so get on it and go. I found it a lot easier to fix things on my boat, after I was living on it and able to dedicate myself to the boat 100 per cent.

It doesn't have to be perfect (they never are).


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

You are worried about bloody paint?

Just get on the damn thing and get going.

You can paint the boat anywhere in the world EXCEPT where you are now.

Paint.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I think I am with the others on this. Who cares what the boat looks like? Get it south somewhere where it is warm enough to paint and get hauled there. It will be a good story to tell people in a few years.

What kind of paint did not work? Any idea why? Others wanting to paint their boats want to know.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

If you want a perfect finish, pay for it to be done in a controlled environment, if not just do it when you can. If this is your first boat, that perfect finish will get a lot of dings and scratches in the first year.

Most of the cost of over the road boat hauling is the loading and unloading, why not just have it hauled to a yard on the Chesapeake or further south.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

day-yum. It has got to be more than a paint job that is holding you back. Painting can be done anywhere. Life can be complicated though.
I was hoping I might run into you two on your way down the Hudson (me in NYC, my boat in Nyack). 

Here is a random thought. What about spending the winter on your boat at a marina that tolerates "live aboards"? Liberty Landing on NY Harbor is the only one I know of that fits the bill. Maybe Atlantic Highlands too. I don't know the cost/month but it likely would not be more than the land based alternative of finding a rental in warmer climes.
It would be better to be in the Chesapeake but it would still give you two a chance to live on your boat. 
End random thought.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm speculating, but if OP botched a paint job, he may need to remove the paint ASAP, before it fully cures. That might be what's holding him up.


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

I can end all speculation for you guys; the paint job was the gateway to getting the interior finished up. Without the portlights and hatches installed I found it difficult to move on with fitting out the interior and electronics. We are working in our dirveway and we attempted to use an LPU made for brush and roll, I won't bash anyone on here but these products are extremely sensitive to conditions. The results were intolerable, we tried twice and the third coat was a disaster in the making, and we had the help of two pros consulting us. Keep in mind we sanded the boat 5 times in that process and that was in the middle of moving an entire house into storage. Of course there was more but you get the picture. To go through the trouble of bedding all the hardware and ports in over primer that would quickly degrade in the sun did not seem like good economy to me and throwing more money at the problem is not my solution, we have spent enough and need to preserve our kitty for the actual trip. We will have it painted as all the prep work is done now but we are realistic about our timing, the boat sits in primer with an entire storage unit of things to be installed and countless other projects to wrap up. Our rigging has yet to be measured and cut! THe weather for the next few days is going downhill. I will not pay the equivalent of a half a year of cruising budget on trailering the boat to a warmer location. I've explored some other options and I won't make any promises yet but you may very well be seeing us in late November in the southwest Florida area...heading towards the Bahamas. This is the cruising life and we will make the most of it even if we have to wait a few more months for our own boat to be done. You have all been an awesome inspiration and really gave us hope and something to reach for over the past few weeks. I think we will be the better for our struggles and we fully intend to make our planned trip next fall with plenty of time throughout the summer to square away our boat and thoroughly shake her down. If all goes well we may very well have a whole bunch more sailing experience by then two. We wish the best for you all, be safe out there and we'll keep you posted on what comes next...


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

71Seafer34 said:


> ...Thank you all for the support and well wishes, we will be in touch.


This thread has made me laugh, cry, and commiserate with your struggles!

Who can't relate to a love of sailing, a love of cruising, and a love of this forum and the virtual support of an imaginary community!

I think it is time for some of the more gullible members to take out their checkbooks and send these folks a check (to a P.O. Box, of course) so they can achieve their noble goal of becoming boat bums...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

jameswilson29 said:


> . .. the virtual support of an imaginary community!


Or the imaginary support of a virtual community....





:laugher


----------



## sugarbird (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck folks. Sailing/yachting/boating/cruising has lots of highs and lows...mistakes that don't maim or kill you can be your best friends IF you pay attention to the lessons available to be learned from the mistake(s). It does sound like you have a lot more to do than a paint job - but I think I'd be real tempted to bed the ports w/butyl rubber (it doesn't "harden up" and works great, so you could pretty easily pop them out later), put the mast on deck and start motoring south, and plan on wintering in say north Florida, where you could get everything finished up and head further south in the spring. 

You know your situation better than anybody else, and if you're convinced you will take the project back up in the spring that's a reasonable approach too...but many, many folks wind up getting short-stopped from their cruising plans for one reason or another, then something else happens, and then something else, etc., etc., and years go by. Stroll through almost any boatyard and observe all the sad, lonely boats...each one someone's dream.

As far as family and friends thinking you're nuts, well, it is a kind of nutty thing to do compared to what Madison Avenue tells us we should aspire to you know? AND, going off on something like what you propose sort of threatens folks who have fully accepted the harness and mindset of our current culture. I don't think you can really expect warm support from people who don't have a boating background or share your vision.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

You know, I think if my little brother told me he had quit his job, sold his house, and in 10 days was going to launch a trip south with his girlfriend who had never sailed on a boat - and said boat was currently sitting in his driveway with no hatches, no portholes, no rigging, and no electronics, I might be worried for him too.

You might want to cut your family some slack on this one. There's worry, and then there's _worry_.

Good luck on plan B and keep us posted.

E.


----------



## 71Seafer34 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey everyone sorry for the long absense. A quick update on where we ended up: we came down to the west coast of Florida about a month ago to crew on another vessel. It ended up not working out and we decided the next best thing was just getting a second boat rather than rent. We have been lucky and found a Pearson 28 in great shape. Since purchasing three weeks ago we updated her a bit and began our trip out of Madeira Beach. Thus far after 10 days of travel we've made it almost down to Captiva. There has been a tremendous amount of learning as we go, with a few wonderful people helping us along the way. The only major incident happened the first night as we came into long boat key-we grounded hard on shoal with heavy wind at our beam...mildly terrifying. We've been able to keep the experience inexpensive living on anchorages as much as possible. Our goal is to hit the Keys then the Tortugas before a few months of getting back to work down her. In early spring we will sail up the eastern coast and back up the Hudson to finish our project and dream and start all over again in the fall, this time Caribbean bound. Thanks to all of you for the support. Things feel like they happen for a reason at times and this has been a great way for us to have some of the experience even without our "big" boat. We wish everyone the best!


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

How is your family handling it all ?


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Post some pics! Thanks for the update and fair winds!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

71Seafer34 said:


> Hey everyone sorry for the long absense. A quick update on where we ended up: we came down to the west coast of Florida about a month ago to crew on another vessel. It ended up not working out and we decided the next best thing was just getting a second boat rather than rent. We have been lucky and found a Pearson 28 in great shape. Since purchasing three weeks ago we updated her a bit and began our trip out of Madeira Beach. Thus far after 10 days of travel we've made it almost down to Captiva. There has been a tremendous amount of learning as we go, with a few wonderful people helping us along the way. The only major incident happened the first night as we came into long boat key-we grounded hard on shoal with heavy wind at our beam...mildly terrifying. We've been able to keep the experience inexpensive living on anchorages as much as possible. Our goal is to hit the Keys then the Tortugas before a few months of getting back to work down her. In early spring we will sail up the eastern coast and back up the Hudson to finish our project and dream and start all over again in the fall, this time Caribbean bound. Thanks to all of you for the support. Things feel like they happen for a reason at times and this has been a great way for us to have some of the experience even without our "big" boat. We wish everyone the best!


Say, great to hear from you guys, sounds like you've found a wonderful solution...

You're gonna have a blast down in the Keys, and what an ideal place to get your feet wet, so to speak... In addition, there's a bit higher percentage of young people doing the same down there, it seems to me, might be a bit easier for you to connect with others...

A Pearson 28 sounds ideal for poking around down there, especially the back side of the Keys. Florida Bay is a wonderful place to explore, and although the sailing out in the Hawk Channel is hard to beat when the conditions are right, the inside route up into Biscayne Bay is a very cool trip, as well...

Enjoy, good for you, you're on the right track, for sure...


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

pics!


----------

